# Syracuse Bottle Show March 27



## CazDigger (Mar 12, 2011)

The Empire State Antique Bottle Assoc is having their 41st annual show on Sun. March 27 in Brewerton NY just north of Syracuse. It is a great little show, lots of excellent deals to be had with very friendly dealers. Mostly bottles but other good small antiques, postcards, stoneware etc too. I'll be set up there, come visit and talk digging!
 Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Mark...Mapquest shows us almost 4 hrs away,...(although w/ Penn Digger driving we might shave it to three.)[] Not sure if we'll make it or not. (You seem to bring me good bottle luck) and since we can't dig yet, It would be nice to see some glass.


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 12, 2011)

It would be great to see you guys again, hope it works out that you can make it!


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Thanks for the reminder Mark...Mapquest shows us almost 4 hrs away,...(although w/ Penn Digger driving we might shave it to three.)[] Not sure if we'll make it or not. (You seem to bring me good bottle luck) and since we can't dig yet, It would be nice to see some glass.


 



 As Police Commissioner I would never speed Joseph?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 13, 2011)

Of course not.


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 13, 2011)

> As Police Commissioner I would never speed Joseph?


 
 Police Commisioner? Do you get to turn on that cool spotlight with the bat on it?


----------



## SC pontil collector (Mar 13, 2011)

Its been many years since we attended this show, but I want to encourage members of this forum to go.
 We picked up many really nice bottles, but more over the people there were really nice.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## pharmboy (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Mark, ill be there. Ill try to bring a couple buyers with me. I would love to dig utica after, like i did last year.


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words SC, sure you don't want to escape the sunny southland to come to the show? I swear there won't be a blizzard that day.lol
 Tod, I'll see you there!
 Mark


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm planning on going. C'ya there.

 Brian


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 19, 2011)

Mark,i'm going to try and get there this year.


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 20, 2011)

Hope to see you there this year and meet you in person, Gordon


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 21, 2011)

I may show up, if I can pull it off.  It's always worth the trip, and I highly recommend it to anyone who can go. Lots of good folks and good glass


----------

